# Scored with Ether (Skybox Audio)



## pranic (Jun 25, 2022)

Skybox Audio has what seems like a low-key contest for owners of the Hammers + Waves Ether expansion. So, this is somewhat limited to folks who picked up the library. I think Hammers + Waves was my stand-out purchase of 2021. The video looks like a fun one to score, fwiw.

Here's the details.

- Download the scene
- Score it using nothing but Hammers + Waves and the Ether Preset Expansion
- Post the scene using the hashtag #scoredwithether

The favourite videos will receive a storewide 75% off Discount Code that never expires.









scoredwithether


skybox Audio creates modern music tools designed to stoke creativity. Hammers + Waves Modern Hybrid Keyboard Collection Kontakt Sample Library is a must have for anyone producing or performing music.



www.skyboxaudio.com





The video material is available to watch at


----------



## pranic (Jul 4, 2022)

I tried my hand at this, albeit with a very small window of time, but sort of liked the melancholy "I'm drifting and can't do anything about it" sort of vibe that I went for in my approach. I do plan on going back and rescoring with more of a "oh crap, I'm about to die" sort of feel, on another attempt.



Update: I took a second pass on this one. 🤷‍♂️ It was fun.


----------



## VTX Rudy (Nov 13, 2022)




----------

